

The Importance of Memorizing History - dwwoelfel
http://www.secular-homeschooling.com/008/powell.html

======
tungstenfurnace
Stuff which is sufficiently interesting and important I remember
automatically; the rest I forget. Presumably that's the case with most people.

So, rather than enjoining them to memorise stuff which _I_ find interesting,
I'm better off enthusing about it and _showing_ how interesting it is.

